# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ***سهمیه بسیجی  و مشکل در کد ملی در ثبت نام کنکور(فوری)***

## pserver

*سلام 
الان ثبت نام کردم توی سه مورد دچار مشکل شدم 
1- من از سهمیه بسیجی استفاده کردم ، بعد تیک اون گزینه ی " داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش : رزمنده سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی رو تیک زدم بعد از اینکه کد بسیجی رو زدم نوشت باید مدت حضور در جبهه رو بزنید من زدم 0 ماه گفتم مشکلی نداره؟
2- بعد کد ملی رو که زدم نوشت "به  نظر مي رسد كد ملي را اشتباه وارد كرده ايد. توصيه مي شود كد ملي وارد شده  را با مدرك شناسايي مطابقت داده و در صورت مغايرت نسبت به ويرايش آن اقدام  كنيد  در غیر این صورت این هشدار را نادیده بگیرید  " چیکار کنم مشکلی پیش نیاد ؟ 
3- بعد از آخر فکر کردم کارت ورود به جلسه میده ، بعد از اینکه ثبت نام کردم از آخر مشاهده اطلاعات رو نشونم داد و ازشون پرینت گرفتم شد 2 صفحه آچار کل اطلاعات ، خواستم ببینم کارت ورود به جلسه رو چطور بگیرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لطفا فوری کمک کنید...
*

----------


## Milad.Bt

سلام
شما چند سالتونه ک رزمنده رو زدید؟ :Yahoo (110): 
کارت ورود ب جلسه هم بعد از اینکه اوکی شد حوزه امتحانات و کد داوطلبی،سنجش صادر میکنه،بعدش باید اونو پرینت بگیرید.

----------


## pserver

18 
باید واسه استفاده از کد بسیجی سهیمه منطقه رو میزدم؟

----------


## JavADiiI74

رزمنده؟!سال 94؟! :Yahoo (77):

----------


## pserver

بگید چیکار کنم خوب؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Milad.Bt

سهمیه رزمنده شامل همسر و فرزندان نمیشه
درمورد سهمیه بسیج اطلاعی ندارم.
شما ویرایش کنید اگه کدی زدید بعد دچار مشکل میشید.

----------


## pserver

پس من مناطق رو بزنم؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

بله  سهمیه مناطق
البته درمورد بسیج اطلاعی ندارم....بسیج فعال شامل سهمیه میشه یا نه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pserver

*من مناطق رو زدم حالا کارت ورود به جلسه چطور بگیرم؟
*

----------


## pserver

وقتی کد بسیجی رو زدم و تیک مناطق رو زدم نوشت 
خطاهاي زير را برطرف کرده و دوباره بر روي دکمه تاييد کليک کنيد:

 بند 17 کد 12 رقمی پیگیری ایثارگری تنها برای ارگان ستاد مشترک  ویا نیروهای مسلح می باشدچیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

میشه اول بگید شما چه سهمیه ای دارید؟ :Yahoo (35): 
برای کارت ورود ب جلسه هم گفتم بعد از کد داوطلبی و مشخص شدن حوزه امتحانی سازمان سنجش اعلام میکنه برای دریافت کارت ورود ب جلسه ،نزدیک کنکور اعلام میشه ک وارد سایت میشید و مشخصات رو وارد کرده و کارتتون رو پرینت میگیرید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pserver

سهمیه بسیجی چیکار کنم لطفا کمک فوری

----------


## pserver

ارور کارت ملی رو چیکار کنم؟

----------


## pserver

یکم زود تر فوریه

----------


## joozef

*الحمدالله این یه جا رو شما کور خوندین 
عادت کردین هر جا میرین، با سهمیه بسیج استفاده مفتی از بیت المال ببرین 
کنکور سراسری برخلاف کنکور آزاد، سهمیه بسیج رو، پشیزی هم حساب نمیکنه خوشبختانه .*

----------


## pserver

بچه جون میخوام برم دانشگاه آزاد تو هم اگه بابات مثل من پولداره خوب برو...

----------


## Milad.Bt

خب وقتی شما میری کد سهمیه ای ک برای شما نیست رو میزنی باید ارور بده
سهمیه رو نزده هم ارور میده؟!

----------


## pserver

نه من وقتی کد سهمیه رو میزنم سیستم میگه باید یکی از سهمیه هارو انتخاب کنی مثلا مناطق ، رزمنده سپاه و...

----------


## Milad.Bt

خب وقتی شما هیچ سهمیه ای رو نداری باید مناطق رو بزنی دیگه دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1): 
آخه شما میگی کد سهمیه رو میزنی....سهمیه رزمنده اصن شما سنتون نمیخوره :Yahoo (21):  برای پدرتون هستش که میخوان کنکور بدن نع شما!

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> *سلام 
> الان ثبت نام کردم توی سه مورد دچار مشکل شدم 
> 1- من از سهمیه بسیجی استفاده کردم ، بعد تیک اون گزینه ی " داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش : رزمنده سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی رو تیک زدم بعد از اینکه کد بسیجی رو زدم نوشت باید مدت حضور در جبهه رو بزنید من زدم 0 ماه گفتم مشکلی نداره؟
> 2- بعد کد ملی رو که زدم نوشت "به  نظر مي رسد كد ملي را اشتباه وارد كرده ايد. توصيه مي شود كد ملي وارد شده  را با مدرك شناسايي مطابقت داده و در صورت مغايرت نسبت به ويرايش آن اقدام  كنيد  در غیر این صورت این هشدار را نادیده بگیرید  " چیکار کنم مشکلی پیش نیاد ؟ 
> 3- بعد از آخر فکر کردم کارت ورود به جلسه میده ، بعد از اینکه ثبت نام کردم از آخر مشاهده اطلاعات رو نشونم داد و ازشون پرینت گرفتم شد 2 صفحه آچار کل اطلاعات ، خواستم ببینم کارت ورود به جلسه رو چطور بگیرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لطفا فوری کمک کنید...
> *


شما از ریشه !! کارت ایراد داره

الان در این سال؛ سرداران سپاه! مگر کنکور بدن و رزمنده باشند !!

برگردید عقب و درستش کنید

----------


## pserver

خوب بگید دقیقا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

شما سهمیه ایی اگه ندارید سهمیه مناطق رو تیک بزنید همین!

----------


## pserver

وقتی مناطق رو میزنم کد بسیجی رو هم میزنم قبول نمیکنه

----------


## pserver

بگید دیگه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): نمیدونم ازسهمیه عادی استفاده کنم

----------


## pserver

آقا من باید از رزمنده سپاه پاسداران استفاده کنم یا مناطق

----------


## pserver

ای بابا ج بدید مهمهههههههه

----------


## Milad.Bt

آخه دوست عزیز داخل دفترچه قید شده مگه بسیجی میتونه از سهمیه استفاده کنه؟
الان این کد رزمنده رو ک میگید برای کی هست؟

----------


## pserver

نه خواهر من میشه 
جدا توی این انجمن همه بچه خوردن یه ادم باتجربه و کار بلد نیست پاسخگو باشه

----------


## Milad.Bt

هستن اما الآن نیستن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pserver

از اون لحاظ ...
شما هم بخواب یاعلی

----------


## milad-19

اول بگم که اون هشدار کنار کدملی همیشه واسه همه هست و هیچ مشکلی نداره فقط میخواد مطمعن بشن که کدملی درسته همین نادیده بگیرش...  کارت ورود به جلسه هم یک هفته قبل کنکور روی سایت سنجش قرار میگیره و با کد پیگیری و شماره پرونده ات که از ثبت نام گرفتی میتونی کارت رو بگیری... سهمیه بسیج هم تاثیری روی سراسری نداره و اگرم روی آزاد داشته باشه اونقدرها نیست که بخوای هنگام ثبت نام یه گزینه داشته باشه رزمندگان بحثش جداست از بسیج فعالو این چیزا فک کنم هنگام انتخاب رشته آزاد به درد بخوره... ok???

----------


## alireza75

سلام سهمیه بسیج واسه ازاد هست نه دولتی
و فکر کنم فیلد با این مضمون باید پر بشه واسه بسیج : کد پیگیری مخصوص متقاضیان استفاده از سهمیه رزمندگان سپاه پاسداران یا نیروهای مسلح
بازم میگم فکر کنم

----------


## pserver

پس اون کد ۱۲ رقمی رو حذف کنم و تیک مناطق رو بزنم و موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد کد رو بزنم؟

----------


## pserver

upppppp

----------


## fantom

اغا اگه کسی کد ملی نداشته باشه میشه تو فیلد کد ملی، شماره شناسنامه رو زد؟

----------


## pserver

اقا اولا اینجا جای این سوال نیست
ثانیه کد ملی شما همون شماره شناسنامته

----------


## elm10

عزیز من بسیجی جماعت سهمیه نداره تو کنکور خدا رو شکر یکم عدالت هست این وسط. دفترچه کنکور رو درست بخون نوشته اعضای فعال بسیج و بسیج عدی سهمیه ندارند.
فقط یه جا میشه ازش استفاده کرد اونم زمانیه که نتایج اومده و میخواید انتخاب رشته کنید اونم در دانشگاه آزاد! که بسیجی فعال میتونه کد بزنه و انتخاب رشته کنه بسیجی عادی نمیتونه. سراسری از این حرفا نداره.
اون کد پیگیری ۱۲ رقمی برای کسانی هست که پدرشون جانباز هستن تازه برای اون هم باید رفت بنیاد ایثارگران مصاحبه می کنند ببینن واقعا شایسته استفاده از سهمیه هستی یا نه.
رزمنده هم منظورش رزمنده زمان جنگ هست اگر داوطلبانه خدمت کرده باشی نه سربازی اجباری.
در نهایت کارت بسیج فعال فقط تو انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد و سربازیت به دردت می خوره که به ازای هر یک سال و یک ماه ، یک ماه از سربازیت کم میشه. بقیه جاها باید جون به کار بدی.

----------


## artim

> *سلام 
> الان ثبت نام کردم توی سه مورد دچار مشکل شدم 
> 1- من از سهمیه بسیجی استفاده کردم ، بعد تیک اون گزینه ی " داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش : رزمنده سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی رو تیک زدم بعد از اینکه کد بسیجی رو زدم نوشت باید مدت حضور در جبهه رو بزنید من زدم 0 ماه گفتم مشکلی نداره؟
> 2- بعد کد ملی رو که زدم نوشت "به  نظر مي رسد كد ملي را اشتباه وارد كرده ايد. توصيه مي شود كد ملي وارد شده  را با مدرك شناسايي مطابقت داده و در صورت مغايرت نسبت به ويرايش آن اقدام  كنيد  در غیر این صورت این هشدار را نادیده بگیرید  " چیکار کنم مشکلی پیش نیاد ؟ 
> 3- بعد از آخر فکر کردم کارت ورود به جلسه میده ، بعد از اینکه ثبت نام کردم از آخر مشاهده اطلاعات رو نشونم داد و ازشون پرینت گرفتم شد 2 صفحه آچار کل اطلاعات ، خواستم ببینم کارت ورود به جلسه رو چطور بگیرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لطفا فوری کمک کنید...
> *


کنکور سراسری سهمه بسیج نداره فقط دانشگاه ازاد موقع ثبتنام سهمیه بسیج دااره

----------


## bahar94

دقیقا مطالب دوستمون elm110 درسته.اگه با کارت فعال بسیجی برای ورود به دانشگاه امتیازی قائل بشن.دیگه بایستی فاتحه دانشگاه ها رو بخونین بذاریم کنار.هیچ معنی نداره بسیجی امتیاز داشته باشه.گرچه من 12 سال بیشتر فعالش رو دارم.کاملا ضد عدالته که مثلا خود من با کارت فعال بسیجی نسبت به دیگران امتیازی داشته باشم.

----------


## bbehzad

> کنکور سراسری سهمه بسیج نداره فقط دانشگاه ازاد موقع ثبتنام سهمیه بسیج دااره


اریا خوبی؟اقا به موقع اومدی .یه بند امسال اضافه شده برای پرداخت شهریه کارداناهم شامل میشه یا کاردانیهای روزانه قبول شن رشته های پزشکی همچنان رایگانه خیلی مبهمه.نظرتم درمورد نتیجه رای دیوان بگو.ممنون

----------


## artim

> اریا خوبی؟اقا به موقع اومدی .یه بند امسال اضافه شده برای پرداخت شهریه کارداناهم شامل میشه یا کاردانیهای روزانه قبول شن رشته های پزشکی همچنان رایگانه خیلی مبهمه.نظرتم درمورد نتیجه رای دیوان بگو.ممنون



سلام ممنون
بزودی جواب میدن سوالو
احتمالا تاثیر مثبت کنن معدل رو

----------


## ithossein

*اخه داداش من بسیج که دیگه امتیاز نداره . اخه چرا فکر می کنی بسیج باید متیاز داشته باشه . اونطوری که کلا اکثرا بیسج هستن دیگه. 

برو سهمیه مناطق رو بزن بعد کل ملیت رو از روی سناسنامه ببینو بزن . ایثار و میثار هم هیچی پر نکن*

----------


## mahsa92

دوستاني كه از سهميه بسيجي فعال استفاده ميكنيد چند ماه سابقه ((فعال)) داريد؟


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## artim

> دوستاني كه از سهميه بسيجي فعال استفاده ميكنيد چند ماه سابقه ((فعال)) داريد؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


بالا دو سال

----------


## Jezebel

بسیجی فعال سهمیه نداره دوست عزیز
دفترچه رو دوباره بخونید  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## artim

> بسیجی فعال سهمیه نداره دوست عزیز
> دفترچه رو دوباره بخونید


بله
برا ازاد فقط داره

----------


## joozef

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pserver


بچه جون میخوام برم دانشگاه آزاد تو هم اگه بابات مثل من پولداره خوب برو...


بابابزرگ، الان کنکور آزاد با سراسری یکی شده 
اون سهمیه بسیجی واسه قبلا بود نه الان 
مگه اینکه موقع انتخاب رشته آزاد بتونی از سهمیه بسیج اسفاده کنی*

----------


## armino

> *سلام 
> الان ثبت نام کردم توی سه مورد دچار مشکل شدم 
> 1- من از سهمیه بسیجی استفاده کردم ، بعد تیک اون گزینه ی " داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش : رزمنده سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی رو تیک زدم بعد از اینکه کد بسیجی رو زدم نوشت باید مدت حضور در جبهه رو بزنید من زدم 0 ماه گفتم مشکلی نداره؟
> 2- بعد کد ملی رو که زدم نوشت "به  نظر مي رسد كد ملي را اشتباه وارد كرده ايد. توصيه مي شود كد ملي وارد شده  را با مدرك شناسايي مطابقت داده و در صورت مغايرت نسبت به ويرايش آن اقدام  كنيد  در غیر این صورت این هشدار را نادیده بگیرید  " چیکار کنم مشکلی پیش نیاد ؟ 
> 3- بعد از آخر فکر کردم کارت ورود به جلسه میده ، بعد از اینکه ثبت نام کردم از آخر مشاهده اطلاعات رو نشونم داد و ازشون پرینت گرفتم شد 2 صفحه آچار کل اطلاعات ، خواستم ببینم کارت ورود به جلسه رو چطور بگیرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لطفا فوری کمک کنید...
> *




عرضم به خدمتت که بد بخت شدی
چون واسه سهمیه ای واسه بسیجیا ندارم!

اونی شما انتخاب کردی واسه کارکنان سپاه پاسدارن هستش
وبه بسیجیا هیچ سهمیه ای نمیدن!



حالا خودتو بد بخت کردی!!!!!!!! از خودت اطلاعات زدی! طبق قانون باهات برخورد میشه

----------


## fantom

بچه ها یکی کارت ملی نداشته باشه میتونه به حاش شماره شناسنامشو وارد کنه؟

----------


## artim

> بچه ها یکی کارت ملی نداشته باشه میتونه به حاش شماره شناسنامشو وارد کنه؟



بله میتونه اگه یکی باشه شمارشون

----------


## pserver

خیلی ها عادت به چرت و پرت گفتن دارن
آقا جون چرا زور بهت داره؟ کسی که بسیجیه از زندگیش میزنه بالاخره باید یه امتیازی بهش بدن
*مشکل حل شد...
مدیر تاپیک رو ببند.*

----------


## artim

> خیلی ها عادت به چرت و پرت گفتن دارن
> آقا جون چرا زور بهت داره؟ کسی که بسیجیه از زندگیش میزنه بالاخره باید یه امتیازی بهش بدن
> *مشکل حل شد...
> مدیر تاپیک رو ببند.*


برا ازاد سهمیه داره دوست گرام
من خودم 7 سال فعالی دارم اما نمیگم حقمه بالاخره قانونش اینه درست یا غلط

----------


## maryam2015

نه بابا اشتباه کردی فک کنم اصلا ما هم بسیج فعالیم چرا مشاور به ما نگفت بزنیم ..اونیکه شما زدی واسه رزمندگاه دوره ی جنگ بوده که می خوانامسال کنکور شرکت کنن

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> بله
> برا ازاد فقط داره


پس باید علامت زد؟

----------


## artim

> پس باید علامت زد؟


نه توی ثبت نام نباید زد موقع انتخاب رشته ازاد میزنی تو سایت ازاد

----------

